# Summer Fun at Califur!



## Treble (Jan 22, 2015)

So I just got my registration ticket and (much to my excitement) am finally able to attend!

So to any local so-cal furs out there, are any of you attending?


----------



## Joey (Jan 22, 2015)

I will be there. And I will be raising hell.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not local, but maybe in a few years lol


----------



## Rivercoon (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll be there,  Have space in the dealers room again.  Probably the only furry con I'll make it to this year.


----------



## BluntDaBoar (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm likely to go, assuming real life doesn't prevent it somehow or other. It'll also be my first 'con, so I'm kinda excited about that.


----------



## McNab (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm going. I'll be the guy with the rifle stock camera rig.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 23, 2015)

Hopefully I'll get to go, depends on my school/work schedule. It would be my first furcon and I've got friends going, so I'm excited


----------

